# BMQ Questions



## crawdaddy (7 Nov 2007)

when you go to BMQ do you get checked out for dental work? I had 2 rootcanals started and there not finished because im not on any dental plan and i don't have the money to fix them, they don't cause me any pain or discomfort.

and do you have to get your blood checked at BMQ? i don't like needles and the last time i check my blood (Recruiting centre made me get check out for the enrollemt by my family doctor for protein in my urine) i fanted!  :-[
Or can anyone give me some idea help so i don't embarrass me self there! i can look at blood i just hate needles for real. 

IF THIS IS A REPEAT POST I WILL DELETE IT. ALTHOE I DID'NT FIND ANYTHING WHEN I SEARCH FOR THIS INFORMATION.


THANKS AGAIN
CscotR 
andrew


----------



## CallOfDuty (7 Nov 2007)

I see you're going into the reserves, so I'm not sure about what they do with dental and needles........but....when i did my regforce BMQ in '06, we did two afternoons in the MIR, where most guys were given at least four needles  each day.  
   They ask everyone up front if there are any people who have problems with needles ....and if you raise your hand, they take you out back into a separate room where they lay you down and make you feel at ease before they jab the hell out of your arms.  
PS----Here's a little tip........you'll be so burned out from being run here there and everywhere by your instructors..........if you want a little break from the insanity, and you aren't worried about being labelled a sissy....raise your hand...go to the back room and enjoy your 20 minute nap!


----------



## JBoyd (7 Nov 2007)

I sent the recruiters and email about Dental Health and what not and the reponse i was received was


"Dental Health is not a requirement when you enter or when you leave the Canadain Forces"  

So i took that to mean, as long as you keep your dental hygiene up like a normal person there should be no problems, I dont think there would be any real problems other then the fact you may annoy and piss off your mates


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Nov 2007)

Search for BMQ blood and this is the first thread that comes up

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30090/post-211327.html#msg211327


----------



## JBoyd (7 Nov 2007)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Search for BMQ blood and this is the first thread that comes up
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30090/post-211327.html#msg211327



Be careful, you might get some %&*^&# that thinks that if you don't like needles that you shouldnt be in an environment to get shot, jumping all over this thread  



As far as Blood work goes, i would read that thread and listen to the ppl that know. Personally I also do not like needles, but I wouldn't call it a phobia ( I have a tattoo) however I just dont like watching the needle go in, next time you have bloodwork done try and take your mind off it, think about something else, cause pain in your other hand if you have to, but eventually you will find something that works for you


----------



## Kelevra (7 Nov 2007)

Speaking of needles... Just wondering if someone can say ''no'' to injections during BMQ without getting kicked out?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (7 Nov 2007)

Kelevra said:
			
		

> Speaking of needles... Just wondering if someone can say ''no'' to injections during BMQ without getting kicked out?



That's a good question and while I don't know what the official answer is I speculate that a refusal to receive an inoculation could be seen as a potential liability to yourself and those you work with. Hopefully someone with more insight can provide a better answer.


----------



## crawdaddy (7 Nov 2007)

Thanks guys,

I don't hate needles, i just hate giving blood its almost like i can fell the blood leave my arm.
I can take shots for the flu or hep b "lockjaw".

Qoute!
"Be careful, you might get some %&*^&# that thinks that if you don't like needles that you shouldnt be in an environment to get shot, jumping all over this thread"

Thats fine if anyone whats to say anything, everyone has fears.

 this is from another theard
Qoute! 
"I've got news for new guy...there are some guys who are affraid of heights that jump out of airplanes.....guys who hate water that are divers......people that are airsick but have been flying for 20 years......."

I hate heights aswell but i still went ziplining 80ft up and climing trees out here. and i want to try skydiving.  

Thanks again for the help!

Kelevra
I beleive if you say no they will sent you home. because you want to be at BMQ, you singed up. Theres no draft so you don't really have to be in the military. Thats what training dose aswell it shakes out the weak. 

Im going to keep thinking this "Nothing is going to stand in my way of my dream" if i ever get discourged.


----------



## Klc (8 Nov 2007)

Kelevra said:
			
		

> Speaking of needles... Just wondering if someone can say ''no'' to injections during BMQ without getting kicked out?



The information we were given during needle parade was that if you refuse the needles, which you can - you will not be operational. Hence - you will not be able to do your job overseas without the full immunizations. We were told this meant that the army would basically have no reason to keep you, seeing as you would not be able to complete the job you were hired for.

You WILL have blood drawn for bloodtyping during needle parade in BMQ - It isn't that much or that bad. Just don't expect them to be gentle, lol.

BTW - BRING YOUR IMMUNIZATION BOOKLET!! I stupidly never thought of this, and because of that had to have EVERY NEEDLE you would ever have. It was something like 8 plus 4 boosters, and (tomorrow, actually) another booster. I'm pretty sure I had all of them civvie side, but with no proof they can't transfer them to the army booklet. Go figure.

As for the dental, I was told during a cleaning that your oral hygiene must be good to be considered operational. Basically I was told that they are the army's teeth now, and I sure as heck had better take care of them. Then again, this was by an Ex-Infantry retired Sargent Hygienist who felt he had to 'kill' the plaque, and proceeded to attack my mouth like he was trying to scrape his name in my teeth. Not particularly comfortable, but he DID do a good job, lol

All the staff are very professional, and quick too - I'm always impressed with health services.


----------



## Kelevra (8 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the info.... That's the kind of answer I was expecting.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2007)

Kelevra said:
			
		

> Speaking of needles... Just wondering if someone can say ''no'' to injections during BMQ without getting kicked out?



CFAO 34-18 states that "*Except when exempted by a medical officer for medical reasons*, members of the Canadian Forces shall be immunized when and to the extent recommended by the Surgeon General.

So, your answer is NO!!  Also, as mentioned above, it is a good idea to bring any records of previous immunizations.


----------

